# Recommendation Request



## two_dinners (May 21, 2006)

I'm looking for a rather specific recommendation and I hoped someboday here could help me. I would like to listen to more music based around the keyboard, in fact, preferably a solo keyboard recording. 

I really enjoy Chopin's nocturnes and 'Visions Fugitives' by Prokofiev, a series of short, impressionistic solo pieces for piano. I suspect that I would enjoy modern (circa C20) composers more than older ones but am open to all suggestions. 

thankyou.


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

Thing with 20th century piano music is that (and anyone can challenge me on this, I am def not the know it all of piano music) a lot of it starts getting either very chord cluster (huge amounts of notes being pressed simultaneously: Henry Cowell [put the board on the piano and play every note at once]), use of the inside of the piano (plucking strings ect. : George Crumb [Macrcosmos (sp?)]), or prepared piano (putting paper, pins, ect. inside the piano: John Cage [Sonata's and Intuerludes]. While I find it very beautiful and you might too, thats a lot of what you'll run into the futher you go into the 20th and 21st century. A little lighter stuff in the 20th century you might like are Eric Satie, and if you want to get into the classic American's, Gershwin, Copland ect. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Weltschmerz (Jun 19, 2006)

Judging from the pieces you mentioned, I assume you are concerned with true beauty in music, rather than pedantic innovation such the music that has only become all too archetypal of 21st century compositions. Anything of Chopin is great. I love the Beethoven piano concertos. Last week I had the chance to hear Alfred Brendel and the Vienna Philharmonic perform one of the later Mozart piano concertos, which are also beautiful in a way that is different than Beethoven's concertos. Schubert has a lot of solo piano pieces out there, not to mention the multitudinous array of Lieder pieces if you enjoy Romantic German song. Schumann wrote some beautiful pieces also. Just check around, find what you like, and enjoy.


----------

